# Dye sub blank for i phone i touch case?



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

has anyone seen a dye sub blank for a i touch or i phone case?


----------



## Shawneshawn (Apr 25, 2011)

Aloha,
yea! I would like to get my hands on some if these also
there is probally a huge market for these things. Please keep me posted if you find some.
.....Shawn


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

not yet but working on it. I have seen some that were already printed so chasing it down.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Conde might have something. They have small and large cell phone holders.


----------



## JerryAmsterdam (Jul 28, 2010)

Oohhh that would be awesome to have some Dye sub phone cases.

Conde is a great place for blanks and they do have blank neoprene pouches/holders but not hard case's for a phone.

If anyone finds one, please let us all know.


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

Speck has some. They are very difficult to do business with and won't sell blanks direct. "we don't sell blanks, we like to have some control over what is printed on them." Followed by " you can order a blank at zazzle or customize what you want on it." So they don't really care what is printed on it, just have a very anti small business attitude. I guess they forgot all about what it was like starting out. I won't be giving them any more business in the future for anything I own or recommend to customers.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jwalk2515 said:


> Speck has some. They are very difficult to do business with and won't sell blanks direct. "we don't sell blanks, we like to have some control over what is printed on them." Followed by " you can order a blank at zazzle or customize what you want on it." So they don't really care what is printed on it, just have a very anti small business attitude. I guess they forgot all about what it was like starting out. I won't be giving them any more business in the future for anything I own or recommend to customers.


Not sure how you would do this - first you would have to have some sort of mold to be able to press it than how would 400 degree heat effect the shape? If it changed the shape the slighest ninth degree it would be useless. Than how would the heat effect the clear area that goes over the camera part? I would be very suspect of being able to do these without using 3D dye sublimation vacuum unit.


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

well they work somehow. I bought one before I tried to buy them in bulk. You can search on speck out of print to see a printed line of the product.

The area over the camera is open and not clear. I also have a case from case mate with custom graphic (that is from the vacuum sub method). I like it better overall but unless you have the $$$, a fabric version would be a cheaper way to go.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I do not see how one can do it without 3D sub process. It is not flat thus how would you get the graphics to wrap aorund the sides etc. Perfect app for the 3D dye syb process.


----------



## NovaDisc (Sep 5, 2011)

were you able to find this Alex?
thanks,
Michael
Nova Disc


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

NovaDisc said:


> were you able to find this Alex?
> thanks,
> Michael
> Nova Disc


 
Looks like some iPhone 4 cases are ready to hit - 

Sublicase - Sublimation ready Iphone 4 cases


----------



## rossincased (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Guys,

We use a company called whosonyourcase for all our supplies. We buy coated parts very cheap and 3Dsublimation systems for making Iphone Blackberry Ipod HTC and Samsung cases. We even did ipads from them. They are a part of IDT who are renowned for their 3D systems and have just brought out a new range.
Used by Case-mate so must be good!!!


----------



## NovaDisc (Sep 5, 2011)

Good tip Ross, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi ru in the uk if so how much for a couple of the phone cases so my daughter can design and sub her own or wherecan I purchase them from


----------



## kristencbs (Nov 18, 2011)

For those that don't want to go the 3D route, there are also colored cases with sublimatable metal inserts that are flat. Just Google "iPhone 4s sublimatable case" or "iPad sublimatable case" and you should find quite a few sites that carry them.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Joto is selling them. the ones with the insert I believe.


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

is anyone selling this 3d system to the usa? I didn't find anything on conde's site


----------



## bsublimation (Apr 28, 2012)

hi there

we have found a small company in israel. they have a big variety of sublimation cases.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

i dont think so... not yet atleast..



mel58 said:


> is anyone selling this 3d system to the usa? I didn't find anything on conde's site


----------

